# Where to watch AxMen?



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to watch Axmen on History.com, but now the site requires a password through my local cable provider. I dont have cable, is there any other site that would have recent episodes? Im not heart broker if I dont watch the show, but would like to watch an episode here and there.


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Feb 10, 2013)

You still can but only one episode per week they lock the others you need a password if you want to watch the old ones.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to watch it all the time but it is soooooooooooo stupid anymore I had to quit tonite Steve

PS try OV GUIDE . COM all one word.


----------

